# Writing A Nature Inspired Track (Soundiron Session)



## Soundiron Team (Jun 16, 2020)

In this Soundiron Session Craig Peters takes you through his track "Nature's Harmony". This was a demo written for the Hopkin Instrumentarium: Rumba Boxes, which is our newest release in the Hopkin Instrumentarium series. In this video Craig will deconstruct the track giving you insight into the thought process of this Nat Geo inspired piece from the initial inspiration, mixing/mastering decisions and much more.




Learn more about Hopkin Instrumenmtarium: Rumba Boxes: https://soundiron.com/products/hopkin-instrumentarium-rumba-boxes​


----------

